# Amazing Price on LG Sciences protein



## seanf76 (Jan 11, 2009)

Amazing Price on LG Sciences protein

www.wheycheap.com is offering LG Sciences best selling protein, Lipotropic Protein, FOR ONE DAY ONLY, and the lowest price out there!
The protein now available in Chocolate, and Vanilla, will be up for sale one day and ONE DAY ONLY on wheycheap.com on Jan 16th, 2009 only!

Please visit www.wheycheap.com for more details!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 30, 2009)

seanf76 said:


> Amazing Price on LG Sciences protein
> 
> www.wheycheap.com is offering LG Sciences best selling protein, Lipotropic Protein, FOR ONE DAY ONLY, and the lowest price out there!
> The protein now available in Chocolate, and Vanilla, will be up for sale one day and ONE DAY ONLY on wheycheap.com on Jan 16th, 2009 only!
> ...



I only use SynthePURE these days. I wont ever switch again. SynthePURE is the best whey isolate we have ever came across. Tasty,,mixes with everything, no stomach issues,,,and it works!!!


----------

